# "...Einmal wurde einfach aufgelegt"



## Telekomunikacja (12 November 2004)

Grüß Gott!

«Lust auf ein kostenloses Handy und Null Grundgebühr?»



> *Vorsicht! Abzocke
> Handy-Abzocke II - Mobilfunkanbieter ziehen nach M€X-Recherchen endlich Konsequenzen*
> 
> Do, 11. November, 21:15 Uhr
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

*Teltex*

Uns ist genauso ergangen:
Vertrag abgeschlossen, 8 Monate Grundgebühr überwiesen und ab April nicht einen Cent bekommen. Mir wurde telefonisch zumindest die Zahlung zugesagt! Aber geholfen hat's auch nicht!

Werde jetzt doch mal einen Anwalt bemühen müssen!

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Leider habe ich auch bei Teltex bestellt. Lange Zeit kam kein Handy dann ein falsches. Auf Nachfrage wurde geantwortet man hätte mir eine Mail geschickt und ich hätte nunmehr ein teueres Handy als das bestellte, beides ist gelogen. Die Handyrücksendung habe ich abgelehnt weil ich dafür kein Porto ausgebe. Teltex hat gesagt wir lassen das Gerät abholen und ich bekomme danach mein Wunschhandy. Zwei mal sollte eine Abholung erfolgen, doch ich habe das falsche Gerät immer noch. Zwar wurde mir auch die Grundgebührenerstattung zugesagt aber natürlich habe ich das Geld bis heute nicht bekommen trotz mehrerer Anfragen. Ständig wird mitgeteilt Geld wird angewiesen, Handy wird abgeholt, leider alles nur Worte und keine Taten. Ich habe anfang Dezember Strafanzeige gegen die Firma gestellt, wird wohl noch lange dauern bis ich mein Gerät und Geld erhalte. Ich rate jedem eindringlich die Finger von dieser Firma zu lassen!!!


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ständig wird mitgeteilt Geld wird angewiesen, Handy wird abgeholt, leider alles nur Worte und keine Taten. Ich habe anfang Dezember Strafanzeige gegen die Firma gestellt, wird wohl noch lange dauern bis ich mein Gerät und Geld erhalte...


Eine Strafanzeige sollte diesen Zeß nich beeinflussen, wo ist da bitte der Betrug, oder was auch immer Du angezeigt hast? Das Ganze ist eine zivile Auseinandersetzung zweier Parteien, bei der diese sich einigen müssen oder es vor einem Gericht auszufechten haben.


----------

